# experiences hitching as a transfemme?



## forestwitch (Nov 13, 2017)

hey everyone,

i've been hitching a lot over the past few years all over europe and i've always tried to hide my gender while doing so for safety concers by putting on different clothes and stuff. i've probably still been read as not so much gender-conforming but it never really had any effects. well, except for one dude wondering why i was wearing nail polish.

i've been wondering if there's other transfeminine folks on this forum and how you deal with hitch-hiking. i always feel super uncomfortable when putting on boyouflage, it's definetly what i hate most about hitch-hiking. but i still do it because i'd feel too vulnerable being out in a strangers' car if they turn out to be a transphobe/transmisogynist.

would love to hear about some experiences!


----------



## zBzz (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm a trans chick. No experience yet, but probably will have some in the next few days. I'll let you know how it goes

Would be interested in hearing others experiences too.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd be extremely careful. Not to incite fear but straight up? As a queer/asexual man in southern California, I've seen my fair share of homophobia just at the street level...so I'm sure you can imagine more. Sorry to say but SoCal is a hotbed of right-wing racists...trust.

So just be xtra careful.

Goddess bless.


----------



## zBzz (Nov 21, 2017)

TanBlanket said:


> I'd be extremely careful. Not to incite fear but straight up? As a queer/asexual man in southern California, I've seen my fair share of homophobia just at the street level...so I'm sure you can imagine more. Sorry to say but SoCal is a hotbed of right-wing racists...trust.
> 
> So just be xtra careful.
> 
> Goddess bless.


I'd like to be able to disagree w/ this, but unfortunately it seems to be true. I come off as more of a fem gay kid at the moment and have gotten a lot of shit from it. Lots of stares and people who beckon me over for assumably nefarious reasons. Made the mistake of getting in the car w/ some bum offering to help me out and the fucker wanted me to jerk him off for cash. He was a sketchy mofo so it was a real hairball situation. Stupid crackhead thought I was that low... I would agree that being careful is important though.

That's not homophobia, but predators are out there. Keep your eye out friends


----------



## bip (Nov 27, 2017)

I always dress as masc and straight as possible, the times I’ve hitched wearing crop tops or with my hair down haven’t been bad but I was only hitching a short distance, I would recommend hiding as much as possible, or not hiding and being like super fucking buck, but know that anything can happen


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Mar 5, 2018)

I find people often take you at what level they can understand. Some people are super oblivious while others will immediately know what's going on and it also depends on where you are in the country. I can tell you my worst experiences on the road as a trans person have come from truckers and at truck stops. Real scuzzy stuff, if you think you can buy a person then you need to go stick your head in an anthill.

My sister also got tons of shit in upstate New York from locals and I didn't when I went through, so it depends. In my experience I find that having layers is extremely useful for blending in to the situation a bit and being forceful about what sort of interactions you want to manifest is also a good one. It might be advantageous to meet up with some other folks in the community at a rainbow gathering. Never hurts to have friends who've got your back.

I dunno about hopping trains, but I can tell you it's easier to tramp around in a vehicle when you are not part of the cis'tem in this country...


----------



## Luna Walsh (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey! I'm a transgirl and have hitchhiked a bunch. I always did the same and dressed masc when I was hitchhiking. I felt gross doing it but definitely a lot safer. I'd wear whatever I wanted when I'd get into a city and would get fucked with by shitbirds but not particularly more then I would if I wasn't traveling. I started taking hormones like a year ago and also just have been feeling progressively grosser about looking or feeling male so I'm pretty determined to try and do most of my traveling by trainhopping now. I've definitely met more queer people who get around by trains or cars then hitchhiking so that seems to be the way to go for us. Although I'm sure once in a while I'll put on a thick jacket and hitchhike up some highways again because i love and miss doing that a ton. stay safe and lets start an all trans traingang and terrify the world <3


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Mar 21, 2018)

Luna Walsh said:


> and lets start an all trans traingang and terrify the world <3



Hell yeah! I'm down


----------



## dumpster harpy (Mar 22, 2018)

Kassiddy said:


> Hell yeah! I'm down



For real, where do I sign up?


----------

